# Fluid mixup



## mudjeep (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi guys,

I did something really stupid. I've only had my tractor for a short time, and when the low oil pressure light came on I figured I should top it up a bit, even the the dipstick showed the oil level half way between the high and low marks.

So I opened the cap that said "OIL" and poured some engine oil in there. I continued checking the dipstick as I poured (giving it a bit of time to settle of course) and when the level still hadn't moved after pouring in between 500ml and one litre I started thinking something's not right.

A quick check of the manual (yeah I know, shoulda checked it FIRST) showed the the hole I was pouring into (between your legs as you sit on the seat) was for transmission/hydraulic fluid.

Luckily I picked up my error before I started the engine and moved anwhere so it hasn't circulated. Will I have to drain the transmission and refill, considering that its less than a litre of the wrong oil added compared to the 28.5 litre capacity?

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Jetblack1525 (Nov 9, 2008)

It shouldn't make a huge difference. tranny fluid is usally lighter. a liter compared to 28.5 is not that bad.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Ideally it would be best to change the oil but the overall cost and small amount, I agree with Jetblack1525. 

The more important question still in my mind is why did the oil pressure light come on????


----------



## mudjeep (Dec 31, 2008)

*Issue resolved*

Just for everyones info, I rang the place I bought the tractor from www.sotatractors.com and they said that anything up to 5 litres of engine oil mixed into the transmission would be okay. So all is well. Thanks for the feedback guys, you were spot on.


----------

